# AF after IVF



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone experience loud growling noises on your first AF after a BFN for IVF or feeling very dizzy?


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

My cycle failed yesterday. AF turned up and have had 2 BFN's. I have felt really faint today and my heart is pounding. I called my clinic and they said that it is fairly normal and that it is something to do with coming off the meds. Apparently things calm down once the drugs get out of your system.


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Gordy girl I am  much better. Hope you are


----------



## curlygirl73 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm on day 1 of my AF after a failed cycle and I feel really bad. It's like the periods I used to have in my teens. Heavy and painful, feels like my insides are being ripped out and wrung out. Feeling very sorry for myself


----------

